# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El tribunal de aguas de Valencia

## Luján

Os copio aquí el artículo de la Wikipedia que habla sobre el Tribunal de Aguas de Valencia, interesante cuerpo dedicado a resolver los problemas entre los regantes de las diferentes acequias que desde el Turia recorren la huerta valenciana.




> El *Tribunal de las Aguas de Valencia*, conocido también como *Tribunal de la Vega de Valencia* es un Jurado de Riegos encargado de dirimir los conflictos por el agua de riego entre los agricultores de las Comunidades de Regantes de las acequias que forman parte de él (_Cuart_, _Benàger i Faitanar_, _Tormos_, _Mislata_, _Mestalla_, _Favara_, _Rascaña_ y _Rovella_). El conjunto de estas acequias forman la denominada _Vega de Valencia_, sobre la que tiene jurisdicción el Tribunal, que junto a la Acequia Real de Moncada, con jurisdicción aparte, forman la huerta de Valencia. En septiembre de 2009 es designado Patrimonio Cultural Inmaterial de la Humanidad.[1]
>  ...testimonio único de una  tradición cultural viva: la de la justicia y el gobierno democrático y  autogestionario de las aguas por parte de los campesinos andalusíes en  el ámbito de las huertas que rodeaban las grandes ciudades de la fachada  mediterránea de la Península Ibérica...
> *Funcionamiento*
> 
>  El Tribunal es un tribunal consuetudinario. Está formado por un representante de cada una de las Comunidades de Regantes  que forman parte, ocho en total, denominados síndicos, y uno de ellos  es elegido presidente por un tiempo indeterminado. Tradicionalmente el  presidente ha sido el síndico de Favara o el de Tormos,  alternativamente.
>  Cada jueves del año (excepto festivos y aquellos que van desde Navidad a Reyes) se reúne el Tribunal con sus asesores en la _Casa Vestuario_ de la Plaza de la Virgen de Valencia para discutir diversos asuntos. Pero es a las 12 en punto del mediodía, mientras suenan las campanas del Miguelete, cuando el Tribunal se constituye formalmente en la Puerta de los Apóstoles de la Catedral de Valencia,  en la misma plaza. Es entonces cuando el alguacil, con el permiso del  presidente, llama a los denunciados de cada una de las acequias, con la  tradicional frase: _denunciats de la sèquia de...!_ . El juicio  se desarrolla de forma rápida, oral e íntegramente en valenciano. El  denunciante, que suele ser el guarda de la acequia a la que pertenece el  infractor, expone el caso ante el Tribunal, y después el denunciado se  defiende a sí mismo y responde a las preguntas del síndico de la acequia  a la que pertenece. Es a continuación cuando el Tribunal, con la  excepción del síndico de la acequia en cuestión, decide la culpabilidad o  no del denunciado, y en caso afirmativo, es el síndico de la acequia  quien impone la pena a pagar por el infractor, de acuerdo con las  Ordenanzas de la propia Comunidad de Regantes. Todavía hoy en día la  pena se impone en sueldos, tal y como se hacía en época medieval,  entendiéndose actualmente por 1 sueldo, el sueldo diario del guarda de  la acequia.
>  Son objeto de la jurisdicción del Tribunal de las Aguas: los mismos miembros del Tribunal, las Comunidades de Regantes, los atandadores, las personas jurídicas (por ejemplo las Cámaras Agrarias),  los arrendatarios, los comuneros, los concesionarios de aguas, los  regantes, los propios denunciantes y terceras personas. Pueden denunciar  delante del Tribunal los síndicos, los _elets_ que forman parte de la junta de cada Comunidad, el guarda (que viene a ser como un fiscal) y terceras personas.
> *Historia*
> 
> ...


Hay un tribunal similar en Murcia: El consejo de Hombres Buenos

----------

